# Pelvic Rest... what EXACTLY does that mean?!?



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

So I am 10 weeks along, and last week had some spotting. I panicked. I spoke with both a nurse midwife and a doctor who both thought that it was fine since it was brown and more the consistency of discharge, apparently it could be from sex, or implantation (although I would've thought it was too late for that...) or simply bcause it's around the time that I would have my period, normally.

Anyhow, it went away for the most part, I only have had 2 or 3 bits of brown discharge since then... more like smearing, than anything.

They both said to not have sex. The doctor said avoid heavy lifting, and be on "Pelvic Rest". So what exactly does this mean? No "penetration" of the vagina? What about oral sex, manual stimulation...orgasm?!? The trouble is I've been having some serious erotic dreams almost every night and it seems that now that I've been told I can't... I want to even more! :LOL I feel like orgasm, etc. should be ok, but just want some second opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

They mean pelvic rest as no pelvic stimulation of any kind... no douching, nothing in the vagina, no orgasms, as they trigger uterine contractions.

Whether you listen to them is up to you...


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

For me it meant no sex or orgasm for me.


----------

